# Aggressive Ewe



## billinwv (Apr 19, 2015)

Sheep behavior question. Ewe(ff) lambed Thursday. All was normal until lambs stood and moved toward her and she would very aggressively butt them. Put her in a jug and tied her until today. She has accepted her lambs. Second ewe lambed 36 hours later on Friday night. When I let the ewe in the jug out she attacked the other ewes lambs. Chased them down stomping and biting even when they hid behind their mom. Her jug is in the run-in where they were born and she has been able to see them since birth. She's back in the jug.... Any thoughts? Only have the two ewes bty and they have a large pasture


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

New moms will do that. It teaches the lambs to only nurse from their mommas. By a week old or two, they should all be getting along fine so long as they are together the entire time.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2015)

I've never had that happen here, but have read about that being a possibility.  Hope this settles out peacefully very soon!!!


----------



## billinwv (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.  I hope she settles down.  She attacks like a rodeo bull that just threw its rider.  I'm used to them butting away a lamb to keep it from nursing but not charging it when it is 10 feet away and even bypassing their mother to butt them.


----------

